# European Vacation Tips



## sergej931 (May 3, 2012)

I would like to ask you for some tips according nice european cities. Where do u were so far? Which's your fav city in europe?

Sven


----------



## TwinShadow (Oct 17, 2011)

I only visited three places while I vacationed in EU, specifically the United Kingdom. London, Edinburgh, and Paris. I much liked London though, beautiful place and there's quite a bit to see as well. Paris wasn't half bad either, but the problem was I didn't know a lip of French back then. XD (I still don't, but oh well..) I want to go to Germany at some point, and Italy perhaps.


----------

